# Hard bloated rat tummy



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm taking my girl to the vet when they open tomorrow, but I needed some advice on what this could be or ask the doctor the right questions and such.

Flapjack has always been a little rounder and lazier than my other girl, but lately it's been worse than usual. Her stomach is rather firm and bloated where as my other girl has a squishy little belly. At first I worried that maybe she was constipated so I watched her and she poops fine on her own, though it does seem drier than usual. Now as of yesterday I noticed large amounts that red gunk around her eyes (can't for the life of me spell or pronounce the real word for it.) Recently she was on .5 ml of baytril for a abscess that ruptured into her ear, which has since cleared up, but while she was on it she had diarrhea and her belly was hard and firm like it is now. Also I recently changed their diet to the subee's mix with nutro natural choice dog food as their staple. The one thing I was missing on the subee's mix is the Total cereal which I thought I could substitute with Vector cereal. I was told that is not a good substitute, but I figured it being in this one batch wouldn't hurt.

I'm not sure if she is in pain per say as she does not squeak when I massage her belly, but she does seem uncomfortable as she will constantly try to get away from me. Also I just noticed a little olive sized lump sticking out of her right side (from what I remember about rat anatomy that's her kidney, I think. I may be wrong), but it's only noticeable when she lays a certain way. 

If you have any thoughts as to what may be wrong with her let me know. If more information is needed I will try to provide it. 

Oh, besides ask the doctor for an x-ray is there anything you think I should ask? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Well a little update on Flapjack. She has since made 12 to 14 little raisins since my last post on at noon. Her belly feels much softer now, but it feels like there is a strange band in her tummy. It expands from one of her sides to the other and it's about half an inch wide. I can still feel two olive shaped lumps kind of on her sides a little towards her back. There has since been more porphriyn (whatever it's called) around her eyes, but her lungs sound relatively normal with no crackling or any weird noise. She is still lazing about and she still looks rounder than normal.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm by no means experienced, so take this with a grain of salt. It kind of sounds like she has an intestinal blockage or tumor(s), not sure if the latter is even possible, but the former sounds like it may fit. 

Good luck at the vets, make sure s/he does a thorough job.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

This new quick reply thing is annoying that's the second time it deleted my post. Anyways, this has been going on for a few weeks and after she poops she always looks a little thinner, but not what she used to be. My guess is a tumor, I just hope it's benign if it is.  My poor little girl, please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ugh it deleted mine too. Just go to "advanced" in the meantime, I'll alert Yungster though to fix this issue.

I'm sorry about your girl. If it is tumors, steroids may help shrink and/or prevent more growth for a little while.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Crap... My normal vet won't be back until friday the 26th and I can't go in on a friday, that's payday. (not cause I don't want to, but because I work that day.) Does anyone know of good, cheap vets in the Ottawa area? Everyone in the orleans area charges 60 to 80 dollars examination fee, while my normal vet charges 30 bucks. Can anyone help?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think you are going to find another vet that cheap unfortunately. http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=24 This has listings of vets in Canada from members of that forum, you can check there and call the vets and ask though.

Did your normal vet give you anything for treatment? A diagnosis? Etc?

Oh, and it deletes your text when you click reply to thread, you have to click post quick reply.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

No, I just noticed her tummy wasn't getting better after a BM saturday night. (I noticed it earlier, but I was hoping she still had more to get out.) I called a few other vets in the area that treat rodents... Let's just say not a single one seemed competent. I asked one girl how much an x-ray would cost and she said 'Oh well there'd be no point doing an x-ray because those let you see bones, not soft tissue.' I was dumbstruck. ****, I had an x-ray on my abdomen a year ago after being really sick, and the bloated but unable to go feeling wasn't going away. I talked to another about how an operating procedure would go and she wasn't even sure. I know it may just be a receptionist, but she would at least know something for other people who ask. Liston is really the only place I trust right now. All the staff is knowledgeable about rats, even the lady who is allergic to them and can't really help out with the rat's knew more than the other two places I called.

Oh, update time. Flapjack just had a little BM and it's two colors. Regular normal brown, and a whitish brown (white with brown undertones). It's also rather sticky, but only on the white part. Right now she is sitting flat on her butt with her legs stretched out in front of her and she is leaning over her food dish to eat. Almost like she was using it to prop herself up.... (Looked at a lot of stories about PT yesterday so now I guess I'm looking for it in my girls.) Well she's using both of her hands... I think it might just be her belly making it hard for her to properly balance or something. Anyways that;s all the new info I have.


----------

